# rv fire donations



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

i have got account details of Ian and Dawns Account if anybody would like to make a contribution please feel free i know that any help would be 
appriciated. 
Ian Mills- Fenn
acc no 00114193 
sc 800521 
bank of scotland 

tel ian or dawn 07836582501 

thanks to all Steve


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Steve

Can I suggest you re-edit the above with Ian's surname as you have notified us on another thread, for the benefit of those who haven't read this yet?

Just an idea.


----------

